# Rollover mit Image Ready ???



## Bown (21. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leutz !

Ich habeschon überall hier gesucht jedoch kein tut zu rollovers mit image ready gefunden !!!
Könnte mir jemand erklären, wie ich ein rollover effekt auf meine schaltleiste bekomme (das halt beim herüber fahren sich die schriftfarbe verändert!)

Ich habe von image Ready null ahnung da ich es noch nicht genutzt hatte.(mit photoshop, kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut umgehen..) habe hier auch ein buch liegen, was mir aber auch nicht weiterhilft  

Könnte von mir einer helfen ? wäre sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Bown


----------



## subzero (21. Dezember 2002)

rollover

also..ich hab da massig suchergebnisse (liegt daran das die frage jeden 4-5 tag mal kommt  ) und mit ganz vielen links zu tut's ( http://www.webmasterbase.com/tutorials/ImageReady/ )

aber wenn du nir die schrift farbe eines textes ändern möchtest.. der in html geschrieben ist...

das kannste auch mit html machen..
in den tut's vom html forum..da steht was dazu!


----------



## Bown (21. Dezember 2002)

ehm danke !!
das man rollovers mit html machen kann, weiß ich! wollte es aber gerne in image ready mahcne (und es als ein gif files) dann in html verwenden) soviel dazu.
Um auf deinen link zurückzukommen mhm... leider bin ich nicht unbedingt der englisch typ.
gibts das auch irgendwo in deutsch?

Wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe!
Viele Grüße
Bown


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Dezember 2002)

:RTFM: 
oder drück [F1]


----------



## Bown (21. Dezember 2002)

Habe ich scho durch gelesen !!! (f1)
eys wird mir doch mal irgend jemand nen tut dazu dagen können oder???
zumindestens auf einen deutsche link verzeigen können.
wäre euch sehr verbunden


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. Dezember 2002)

hmpf, weiss zwar nicht wieso ich mir die zeit nehme
aber so...

1) deine bilder klar machen fürs rollover...also eins bei
mouseOut und eins für mouseOver
2) mouseOut bild anwählen
3) fenster mit animation-slices-rollover einblenden
4) bei rollover (register) dein rolloverbild wählen...

danach --> optimierte version speicher, thats it

also sag mir nicht, dass du jemals F1 gedrückt hast


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Dezember 2002)

Das ist bestimmt interessant für Dich => *.:klick:.*

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## subzero (22. Dezember 2002)

zum thema englisch 
:denken: das iNet is voll mit sche*sse aber gibt unteranderem auch dinge die brauchbar sind:

http://de.altavista.com/pos/babelfish/trns/


----------



## Bown (23. Dezember 2002)

Danke !!!
Ich denke ich habs jetzt gerafft  
Vielen Dank1
Grüße
Master_Bown


----------



## Kind der Sonne (26. Januar 2003)

@mythos007: sehr schöne Anleitung, wunderbar einfach und vor allem schafft es das Mittelmaß zwischen Computerbild und Fachzeitschrift.


----------

